# Is it possible to....



## Jubbbby (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey all,

If I was to enter Canada as a Tourist and my IEC visa was a approved while I was there, is it possible to activate it within Canada or do I need to leave Canada and come back in???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You'd require to go to a POE and do a flagpole.


----------

